# mastercam and mach3



## اسامة ابراهيم تونى (3 أغسطس 2011)

استفسار اذا سمحتم هل ماستر كام يمكنه تعويض الماخ كمتحكم او كبرنامج محاكاة
ام انه لا بد من وجود الماخ3 مع الماستر كام
واذا كان الماستر كام لا يصلح كمتحكم او كبرنامج محاكاة ولابد كمن وجود متحكم فهل الماخ 3 يدعم الخمس محاور واذا كان لا يدعم فما البرنامج الذي يدعم وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## adel_sebaey1 (9 فبراير 2012)

هل من مجيييييييييييييييييييب


----------



## Hicham Wolf (10 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم
أخي الكريم لقد بحثت في النت ووجدت أحدهم يقول أنه يدعم 6 محاور 
أما بالنسبة هل يعمل مع ماستر كام أم لا فالله أعلم 
إنتظر أحد الأخوة يمكن أن يساعدوك وأنصحك أن تبحث في النت أفضل من إنتظار المساعدة
بالتوفيق لك يا غالي


----------



## xst5sxx3v (7 مارس 2012)

相关的主题文章： http://www.cheapchanelfamestore.com 5204 http://www.2012replicachanelhottest.com 7102 http://www.2012replicachanelhottest.com 10765 Products such as hemp and bamboo biodegrade at a much faster rate than synthetic materials therefore creating less waste For a clutch it maybe a bit large but the framed silhouette and adorable attached coin purse give this oversized clutch a decidedly vintage look and feel,chanel 2.55 Also,chanel bags, these purses are of latest styles and own the perfect space for your mirror and lipstick in an corporate style It looks a little like a credit card and is usually embossed and has a serial number printed on it


----------



## ksmksam (7 مارس 2012)

لا بد من وجود الماخ 3 ولايمكنه مسوى التعامل مع 4 محاور


----------

